# Today on RO-Saturday



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 24, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center]Good morning to some afternoon to others and evening to a few!!!

I am filling in for Minda today she is just super busy!!!

News challenge this is just for today Cause the week one will be tomorrow. Enter the Halloween costume contest. 

Halloween Costume Contest

inkelepht:
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Please remeber to give permission to use those Photo's. If you want your self or your buns tro be featured in the news. Or in a Photo contest let us know here!!

How do you like the new side bar conversation? Let us know here!!

The bunny Iconifer. Go check it out!!!
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]We have a big Gotcha day on the forum!!!

Introducing 
Mouse And Chalks Gotcha Day








[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Black Velvet And Tulips decided to drag there slave along to the site go welcome them!!!!

Go welcome our new member!!! The gender fairy has struck again!!!!


[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Ginger lost Mister Moo Earlier this week. Binky free baby. You are loved and never forgotten.


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Stinky room help getting the smell under control!!

Funny Story

Something looks similar

How does a house with 18 buns start

3 new buns added to forum forum go check them out

[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Gabriel has a huge update in his story go check it out!!!

Big Poop

[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Man three new buns with great lines and show quality go check it out!!!!

What breed????

Breeder in TX anyone can help


[/align] 

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Storing hay

Bonding four nuns help

Licking bed

Eat more hay

New cages

Bedding for litter
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]3 Mini lops MA

Flemish Giant FL

3 buns looking for homes in Houston TX

Spooky needs a home

Mentor Ohio


[/align][align=center]
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]A lot have been updated go check them all out
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]Please vote for Gainesville Rabbit rescue. here


[/align] 
[align=center]
[/align] _
_


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm such a terrible bunny mummy. I thought it was tomorrow, their Gotcha Day, I really did. I feel soooooo bad for my 2 special girlies..... 

:cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4:

Thank you so much for mentioning them! Once I realised I offered them a whole banana to make up and I think they just about forgive us. But they weren't happy with the amount of sorry kisses and cuddles we bestowed on them when we realised.... :tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

Aww happy Gotcha day mouse and chalk!!!


----------

